# Colorful iGame GeForce RTX 3080 Vulcan OC



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2020)

The Colorful iGame RTX 3080 Vulcan OC comes with a small fold-out LCD screen that displays vital statistics. Thanks to a large triple-slot cooler, Colorful's card achieves excellent temperatures, and the overclocking gains at the maximum power limit even beat the EVGA RTX 3080 FTW3 Ultra.

*Show full review*


----------



## owen10578 (Oct 22, 2020)

Wow that is some impressive clockspeeds for just a 400W power limit when overclocked. Maybe its because of the ridiculous 22-phase VRM lol its got 50A power stages too so in theory it can supply 1100A? Lmao! That's ridiculous and awesome. Probably the first card to beat the founder's 13x70A=910A.


----------



## md_enigma (Oct 22, 2020)

I dont get your point. This card is single digit percentage faster. Nobody will _ever_ notice that. The recomendation should be: Screw this, save every buck and buy the cheapest 3080. Configure Down the TDP by 20% and get a quiet pc. The single digit percentage loss will also not be noticed. Oh and btw. We are killing the world with CO2. How can you give that a thump up?! We need better laws against that bullshit. We have completly lost our minds.


----------



## MikeSnow (Oct 23, 2020)

The average internal combustion car emits about 15 kilograms of CO2 per hour. A 400W video card running at full tilt emits about 0.2 kilograms of CO2 per hour, if you power it from a natural gas power station. So about 75 times less than a car.

So not sure if this is an issue, especially as more sustainable sources of electrical power become available. I would be much more concerned with the heat, my 2080 + 7700K is perfectly capable to raise the temperature in my room by about 8 degrees Celsius when I'm gaming. Which was not ideal this summer, I had to buy a mobile air conditioning unit for its room.


----------



## Hossein Almet (Oct 23, 2020)

My Gigabyte 3080 Vision OC can boost up 2025 MHz if the card temperature is cool enough, normally the boost clock is 1980 MHz, power limit is 370w, idle power consumption is 6w, watching YouTube is 20w.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 23, 2020)

read the title make me giggle.
really?   

I believe it'd be very different if it's a Radeon card.


----------



## pat-roner (Oct 23, 2020)

I really think Colorful has some cool cards this generation with their iGame series. This and the one with the red circle sure are unique without being overly tacky


----------



## nguyen (Oct 23, 2020)

This model is about 50% more expensive than the TUF non OC version in my country , crazy isn't it.


----------



## goodeedidid (Oct 23, 2020)

Lol a screen, this is so cringe and not necessary. The more they try to make things look more gamery the less desirable they become imo.. to be honest I really like the gamer language of the new PS and XBOX.. not this hideous creation.


----------



## asdkj1740 (Oct 23, 2020)

14+8+4, insane!
$880 crazy!
sadly the cooling performance is underwhelming.

for $880 i would like the cooling to be aio 280/360mm, and i dont give a care about that screen.

that 14+8 core vrm is so huge, and i will not be worried about simply putting a 120mm fan for the naked vrm and then mod a 360mm aio on the gpu die.

btw W1zzard do you know the msrp for advanced oc from colorful?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 23, 2020)

asdkj1740 said:


> btw W1zzard do you know the msrp for advanced oc from colorful?


I was given this list

Colorful GeForce RTX 3080 NB 10G-V 
MSRP: $699

Colorful iGame GeForce RTX 3080 Advanced 10G-V
MSRP: $779

Colorful iGame GeForce RTX 3080 Advanced 10G OC-V
MSRP: $799

Colorful iGame GeForce RTX 3080 Ultra OC 10G-V
MSRP: $739

Colorful iGame GeForce RTX 3080 Vulcan OC 10G-V
MSRP: $879

Any idea if the Advanced uses the same PCB/VRM as the Vulcan?


----------



## asdkj1740 (Oct 23, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> I was given this list
> 
> Colorful GeForce RTX 3080 NB 10G-V
> MSRP: $699
> ...


thanks for sharing!
i was hoping the advanced oc would be pricing around 750~760, but it is still fair enough considering msi gaming trio is simply using reference vrm 13+3 only.
not to mention the evga xc3 ultra lol. 
go ask them how about the upcoming aio version of vulcan! when and how much haha, i am afraid it would be $999 lol.

no, advanced is based on the reference pcb (not fe) and it fills all the missing phases, plus 3*8pin.
mosfets used are same as the reference AOZ 50a stuffs from Alpha & Omega.

advanced


			https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV15K4y1Y7p6?from=search&seid=9491480709753165375
		



ultra


			https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV12K411A7hu?from=search&seid=6992126422369175723
		

seems to be the cheapest 3*8pin and paired with 16+4.
tuf $699 is almost not avaliable. 2*8pin and 16+4 and mainly sp/pos caps for input and output filtering instead of solid caps.


Colorful GeForce RTX 3080 NB 10G-V 
this seems to be 15+3 with 2*8pin








						升級8nm製程 性能翻倍提升 七彩虹戰斧GeForce RTX 3080 10G首測
					

今天我們第一時間同樣拿到了七彩虹戰斧GeForce RTX 3080 10G遊戲顯卡，為大家帶來首發評測。




					twgreatdaily.com


----------



## r9 (Oct 23, 2020)

What a spectacular over stock performance and that overclock, whole 2% (combined)  wow!


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 23, 2020)

Bwahahaa they all want 800+... for what? Two/three fans and a heatsink?

They can stick it where the sun doesn't shine. 800+ for a 10GB cut down? GTFO

No matter how many rainbows and rays they cast.


----------



## asdkj1740 (Oct 23, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Bwahahaa they all want 800+... for what? Two/three fans and a heatsink?
> 
> They can stick it where the sun doesn't shine. 800+ for a 10GB cut down? GTFO
> 
> No matter how many rainbows and rays they cast.


for 26 phases this is already above $849 class.
the lcd screen costing $30 more is fine.

you should ask why aorus master got 20phases with lots of solid caps and dual 8 pin only is now selling at 849.


maybe what we need is 280/360 aio coolnig plus 3*8pin plus 16+4 and then pricing at 849. dual bios is mostly welcome.
actually i am fine with 13+3 with 50a drmos. i hope we have better vram cooling instead.

all r&d and pm in vendors are getting rtx3080 and rtx3090 wrong!


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 23, 2020)

asdkj1740 said:


> for 26 phases this is already above $849 class.
> the lcd screen costing $30 more is fine.
> 
> you should ask why aorus master got 20phases with lots of solid caps and dual 8 pin only is now selling at 849.



Whatever bro. This premium has no business to begin with, if you think it does, you need to get your head examined fast. The card isn't faster than an FE and the better half of those 'special' parts on the board are complete and utter nonsense and marketing.

You're already way too deep down the RTX rabbit hole it seems. 750-780 for a top end model of the 3080, sure. Any more? You're getting ripped off and you didn't even know it.


----------



## asdkj1740 (Oct 23, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Whatever bro. This premium has no business to begin with, if you think it does, you need to get your head examined fast. The card isn't faster than an FE and the better half of those 'special' parts on the board are complete and utter nonsense and marketing.
> 
> You're already way too deep down the RTX rabbit hole it seems. 750-780 for a top end model of the 3080, sure. Any more? You're getting ripped off and you didn't even know it.


you have to understand those real pos caps on vulcan are really expensive compared to solid caps. gigabyte claims they are 10 times more in costs when they promoted aorus z490s.

vapor chamber is always expensive, and weak in gpu cooling.

what i try to say is this $880 vulcan gets every expensive stuffs loaded, so the price is mostly justified given what we have seen on the rest 3080.
asus tuf at $699 is insane too.


when nvidia/samsung is really able to boost up the production, and stop charging aib near $600 for a 3080 gpu die plus 10* gddr6x 1g chips , your dream would then be come true.

FE at $699 with that level of pcb components, all aib models are simlpy a joke. but what can you do seriusoly?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 23, 2020)

asdkj1740 said:


> you have to understand those real pos caps on vulcan are really expensive compared to solid caps. gigabyte claims they are 10 times more in costs when they promoted aorus z490s.
> 
> vapor chamber is always expensive, and weak in gpu cooling.
> 
> ...



Like I said, marketing. Down the rabbit hole.

The FE proves it, simple. The MSRP for that GPU in working order is 700. And this includes a healthy margin for Huang's leather jackets.


----------



## asdkj1740 (Oct 23, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Like I said, marketing. Down the rabbit hole.
> 
> The FE proves it, simple. The MSRP for that GPU in working order is 700. And this includes a healthy margin for Huang's leather jackets.


to me, started from 2x then 1.8x then 1.6x then eventually 1.55x for 1440p, this is already a total rip off. this is a real marketing joke.

to all 780ti buyers in the past and got ripped off a year later by gtx970 at half price , i cant even understand the amusing parts in all the memes of ampere to turing.


----------



## Gan77 (Oct 23, 2020)

Foto PCB Colorful iGame RTX 3080 Advanced 10G


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 24, 2020)

Impressive PCB


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2020)

MikeSnow said:


> The average internal combustion car emits about 15 kilograms of CO2 per hour.


Don't know where you got that number but it is as daft as it is wrong. 15KG(effectively 4gallons of fuel) per hour would be more mass than that of the fuel and air that goes into the average vehicle, unless you're driving around one of these;


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 25, 2020)

md_enigma said:


> I dont get your point. This card is single digit percentage faster. Nobody will _ever_ notice that. The recomendation should be: Screw this, save every buck and buy the cheapest 3080. Configure Down the TDP by 20% and get a quiet pc. The single digit percentage loss will also not be noticed. Oh and btw. We are killing the world with CO2. How can you give that a thump up?! We need better laws against that bullshit. We have completly lost our minds.



Performance is king at these price points, efficiency and everything else takes a backseat. If you are concerned about efficiency or other metrics, perhaps consider a more balanced card?



lexluthermiester said:


> Don't know where you got that number but it is as daft as it is wrong. 15KG(effectively 4gallons of fuel) per hour would be more mass than that of the fuel and air that goes into the average vehicle, unless you're driving around one of these;
> View attachment 173238



15Kg of CO2 can be produced using 6.5l of petrol, round about what a typical sedan consumes per hour.



			Calculation of CO2 emissions


----------



## koumkouat (Oct 30, 2021)

I have this gpu the (LHR) version and my fans never stop spining (30%).
I hope someone here know how to fix that!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 30, 2021)

koumkouat said:


> I have this gpu the (LHR) version and my fans never stop spining (30%).
> I hope someone here know how to fix that!


Any chance that the delay is just very long? Are your temperatures low enough? Maybe ask Colorful for a new BIOS


----------



## koumkouat (Oct 30, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Any chance that the delay is just very long? Are your temperatures low enough? Maybe ask Colorful for a new BIOS


No delay gpu run always under 50c an fans never stop, i check everything on igame app also on msi afterburner but cant go under 30% fan spin.
If you have the igame forums or something please tell me because i cant find anything.


----------

